# Best amp tech in Vancouver?



## tuumbaq (Feb 5, 2014)

I recently bought a tweed bassman clone, sounded absolutely glorious for about 2 hrs and then blew a fuse…Chassis was extremely hot ( like you could literally cook an egg on it).

I replaced the fuse, amp is now firing up but it’s breaking up at low volume and doesnt sound right….Way too advance for me and I want to bring it to a pro.

Who’s your favourite , most reliable tech in the Vancouver area?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

google ;









Vancouver Area Amp Doctor Needed...Any Suggestions.


I have a 1964 Fender Bandmaster that is causing me problems. I've had it into my local amp guy here in Kamloops BC, 2X and I still have the same problem. I am looking for "Thee" amp guru in the Vancouver area that I can take my amp and cab to, to get a check up. I mean the type of place where...




www.guitarscanada.com










Amp repair in Vancouver, BC


I am wanting to add a PT with 110V/ 220V primaries to my flight amp. It is a home brew type amp, but with all high end parts, built by an EE. So far, 1 no, and 1 no response. Any recommendations?



www.thegearpage.net













Vancouver BC repair shops?


I'm looking for someone in the Vancouver area to assess and repair my 1974 Ampeg V4B that hums and farts and overheated and cut out once too before I...




www.talkbass.com


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

If I were in Vancouver, I'd look up Gary Economy, and Mark Stephenson.


----------



## tuumbaq (Feb 5, 2014)

Latole said:


> google ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you noticed! I didnt ask for “AN “amp tech, I asked for FAVORITE amp techs.I know how to use Google, thanks for the help🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## tuumbaq (Feb 5, 2014)

DaddyDog said:


> If I were in Vancouver, I'd look up Gary Economy, and Mark Stephenson.


yeah , I spoke with Gary once…seemed like a knowledgeable guy 👍🏻


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Dave Vidal...


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Another vote for Dave Vidal in Vancouver. However that was 11 years ago that I went to see Dave. Not sure if Dave still works on amps? He indeed did a great job. 

After paying Dave to fix my Bassman, I swore to learn the skills to fix vintage tube amps myself. I proceeded to source tube and electricity theory books to study. I started practicing soldering.
I started building amps. Then more amps. The fixing my amp build screw-ups. Then fixing local musician's amps. I went on a tear, locating and acquiring vintage amps. Between building my own amps , fixing others amps, and buying vintage Fender amps I was having a ton of fun. I acquired, repaired, service or restored some wonderful vintage amps.

Dave Vidal was an influence, somehow that a ignited flame in me. He'll get your amp fixed up right.


----------



## Cadbob (Nov 26, 2021)

I've known Dave for about 50 years now (how time flies when yer havin' fun!) ...he rewound a Tele neck pickup for me back in the late '70's...I still have it...it moves to whatever Tele I've got at the time...


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

FWIW, DV is alive & well; we chat on the phone every couple of weeks. He's still in business but its strictly drop off & pick up at the front door only, as he's seriously trying to reduce risk of you-know-what.


----------



## Cadbob (Nov 26, 2021)

Stephen Tillyer of Steveston, BC (LoFi Electric Instruments) is an amazing amp repair & builder...also incredible pickup builder! 
He built me the 'Cadillac Amp' which is basically a 5G9 Tremolux pre-amp with 'Pro' power! It has been described, tone-wise, as a 'religious experience'! Has a Jensen P15N...have also used it with a JBL D130.


----------

